# best 2 or 3 flame torch with punch?



## Smooth23 (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm looking for a nice 2 or 3 torch lighter with a punch attached. Anyone have some recommendations and personal experience?


----------



## horton21 (Aug 9, 2012)

Check out the Colibri Enterprise. Mine has worked well, but I don't use the punch.


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

It depends on the price u want to pay xikar producks work well with the life time warranty I have a vitara double that work well but with that said there are some pretty good single flames but the price is steep


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

I love, love, LOVE my Xikar Element lighter (dual torch w/punch). I hadn't used a punch before I bought this lighter, so I wasn't sure if I would like it. I bought it mainly for convenience so I wouldn't have to carry around a cutter and a lighter (I know, soo much work to carry both *sarcasm intended*). Turns out, this little punch on the bottom of this lighter is fantastic. 

Plus, the best thing about Xikar lighters is the hassle-free lifetime warranty. The first one I bought started having issues after about a month, so I took it to my local B&M and they took a look at it, flushed it, tinkered with and then just told me to pick a new one out of the display case. I've had the second for about two years and have had zero issues, so I think the first one I had was just a bad apple. 

I think they retail for about $60, but if I remember correctly, I got my original one from the devil site for $22.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Just don't buy a Vector. I had to refill mine after every smoke and after a month it was shot


----------



## SmokingTires (Apr 30, 2013)

I personally was also looking into getting a 2 or 3 flame lighter, although I was looking into the Bugatti B-2002, but haven't heard anything about this one.


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

scottw said:


> Just don't buy a Vector. I had to refill mine after every smoke and after a month it was shot


Agreed every one I know that has one same issue


----------



## bundy81881 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've have the good luck of long life from any cheapo $5 tri-flame lighter I buy at my local tobbaconist. My guy even fills it with a decent butane whenever I get them just to make sure they are good. So I usually stick with those.


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

voiceoverguy said:


> I love, love, LOVE my Xikar Element lighter (dual torch w/punch). I hadn't used a punch before I bought this lighter, so I wasn't sure if I would like it. I bought it mainly for convenience so I wouldn't have to carry around a cutter and a lighter (I know, soo much work to carry both *sarcasm intended*). Turns out, this little punch on the bottom of this lighter is fantastic.
> 
> Plus, the best thing about Xikar lighters is the hassle-free lifetime warranty. The first one I bought started having issues after about a month, so I took it to my local B&M and they took a look at it, flushed it, tinkered with and then just told me to pick a new one out of the display case. I've had the second for about two years and have had zero issues, so I think the first one I had was just a bad apple.
> 
> I think they retail for about $60, but if I remember correctly, I got my original one from the devil site for $22.


I second this! My Element has literally been to hell and back and keeps on ticking. Another reason I bought it was the window that showed me the fluid level of the butane.

The lighter has not misses a beat in over a year. I too got mine from the Devil but paid around $30 for mine!


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

VERTIGO CHURCHILL QUAD LIGHTER. I love the flame this thing puts off. It has a punch cutter on the bottom. Good price also.

Vertigo Churchill Quad Lighter Review ~ Cigar Lighter Reviews


----------

